# Curly leaf lettuce is better than spinach!



## oldcoot (Dec 18, 2003)

BW was under the weather the other day, so I graciously volunteered to prepare dinner..  (I'm just that kind of a nice guy!)  

Looking for something for a side dish, I found the cupboard rahter bare.  But there was a large head of "curly leaf lettuce" (a loose variety of Crsiiphead" lettuce  of which Iceberg is perhaps most familiar).  This is not a variety of lettuce we normally  have, as I have long preferred iceberg.  Or so I thought.

So I simply steamed a batch of it just as I would spinach.

Imagine our surprice when it turned out tasting much like spinach, but a bit milder, with not even a hint of bitterness (which I can't abide!) and a pleasant crunchiness at the stem ends., not stringy like spinach stems.  (Yes, I know one should remove spinach stems, but I'm unherently lazy).


I suppose the rest of the world has long been aware of this, but it was new to us.  And  something we will enjoy frequently.


----------



## carnivore (Dec 18, 2003)

hi oldcoot,
i'm glad your experiment turned out so well, but if I have to list everything that's better than spinach, this is going to turn into a REALLY long thread
(item #1:  dirty dish-water, item #2:  mud...)


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 18, 2003)

ROFL - I knew you would have a thing or two to say about this carnivore!!

oldcoot - sounds really, really good - I'll have to dry it sometime.  I heard you could cook it but I never believed it.


----------

